# Dog poops 2-3 times a day = low-quality dog food?



## GatsbysMom (Jul 20, 2009)

The SPCA, where I adopted my 55-lb Afghan hound/shepherd or collie mix, gave me a bag of the food they've been feeding him, which is apparently Science Diet Advanced Fitness.

He poops 2-3 times a day. Does this mean he's eating bad dog food? I've heard that higher quality dog food will allow your dog to poop less, but I don't know if that's true. His poops are solid, not a funny color or anything... he seems just fine. Just curious if I should feed him a different food not so I have to pick up less poo, but just to make him feel better! I know I wouldn't want to poo 2-3 times daily.

Oops, perhaps this should be in the food forum... sorry, mods.

ETA to add... he's quite active, if that makes any difference.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

How old is he? If he's still young, then it's very normal. Even for adults it's still pretty normal.

My dog is on Orijen which is a very high quality food and she still poops about 4 times a day. Although she's only 8 months old so that may be why.

I don't recommend Science Diet as a food because it has a lot of fillers. If you can, you might want to switch him to something else after this bag? It will contribute to less poop since he would have to eat less. But it really depends on which brand of food and how well he digests different things.


----------



## GatsbysMom (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for respondng, Michiyo-Fir. Gatsby is 1.5 years old.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

when I first got my dog, the shelter gave me science diet too and my dog pooped twice a day. I then switched him to Kirkland which is better but not nearly as good Orijen and he only had one BM a day. Oh and my dog's 6yrs old


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Dogs vary in poop frequency and amount as well. Max seems to have an ideal poop size so if the food has a lot 'leftover' he will poop a lot. Used to be one poop per meal and treats counted as meals. I don't think he could be aware of it but maybe one reason he likes his raw food so much could be he only needs to poop once a day. Sassy prefers to poop once a day so her poop will be huge if there is a lot in there and small if not a lot. And she is put out if she has to go in the back yard, would rather poop during a walk.


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> How old is he? If he's still young, then it's very normal. Even for adults it's still pretty normal.
> 
> My dog is on Orijen which is a very high quality food and she still poops about 4 times a day. Although she's only 8 months old so that may be why.


Good to know! Bailey is 8 months old and on Orijen Puppy and he usually poops 3 times a day. I've wondered if that's normal but it's solid which I guess is a good thing!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

That's about right. Nia poops 3-4 times a day depending on how much she ate the night before hehe.

I hope they grow out of it! I'd be happy with 2 a day.


----------

